# Wie gefällt euch das Design?



## dline (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi alle zusammen, ein Vereinskamerad hat mich gebeten die Website seines Unternehmens zu basteln. Wie gefällt euch das Design.

Hintergrund und Erleuterung:
Tiefbau-Unternehmen, daher die Sandigen Farben
Logo seit Urzeiten Blau-Rot..., daher die blauen Ränder um den Inhalt und das Rote Menü.

Inhaltlich steht nur Mist drin. Es geht wirklich rein um das Design.


Sprache: PHP und MySql, kleines Selbstgeschriebenes CMS im Hintergrund zum Bildupload etc.
http://gernand24.de/test/allers/

Vielen Dank für eure Kritiken, grüße Dline


----------



## Napofis (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi, dein Link wird nicht richtig angezeit
hier nochmal

http://gernand24.de/test/allers/


In der Testnavi geht das Bild über die ganzen Buttons ab sonst ganz nett.


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich schieb das Thema mal besser in die "Creative Lounge", denn Baustellen sind im Homepage Reviews Forum nicht zugelassen.

@Napofis: Dein Link wird auch nicht besser angezeigt :suspekt:


----------



## dline (22. Oktober 2007)

hi, danke für das verschieben, war keine Absicht.

Inwiefern stimmt was nicht mit dem Bild? bei mir ist alles deutlich und klar.. oder redest du von dem Banner?


----------



## Napofis (22. Oktober 2007)

Aber jetzt irgentwie schon?
Ich seh jetzt beide, das soll einer Verstehn


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2007)

dline hat gesagt.:


> Inwiefern stimmt was nicht mit dem Bild? bei mir ist alles deutlich und klar.. oder redest du von dem Banner?


http://gernand24.de/test/allers/?ID=35


----------



## dline (22. Oktober 2007)

ajo, ich sachte ja, inhalt nur zum test. es geht rein um das design.


----------



## dline (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich bräuchte wirklich mal ein paar Anregungen für das Design :-(. Was meint ihr zu dem Farbenspiel. Ich persönlich finde es sehr gelungen.
Bitte um konstruktive Kritik


----------



## schleckerbeck (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hier mal die Sachen, die mir so ins Auge gefallen sind:
1. Das Logo des Unternehmens wirkt nicht wirklich scharf, eher pixelig.
2. Die kleinen Bilder im Header sehen für mich nicht besonders gut aus. Würd sie evtl. größer machen.
3. Bei mir verschiebt sich die Seite, wenn ich die verschiedenen Menüpunkte durchklicke. Hängt aber evtl. auch vom Inhalt ab.
4. Nimm die DIV's am rechten Rand mit den Kontaktdaten weg, find ich störend, und es geht dir unnötig Platz verloren. So etwas kann man auch schön dezent an den unteren Rand setzen.
5. Finde von der Farbwahl her schon ganz ok, bloß wirken die großen, einfarbigen Flächen (wie Hintergrund, oder der Hintergrund vom Innenraum) etwas langweilig. Eine schöne Kachelstruktur von Sand o.ä. würde glaub ich hier besser aussehen.
6. Es geht mir ein bisschen der Pep ab, vom Design her. Mach z.B. nen Eyecatcher, wie nen gelben Bagger, der am oberen rechten Rand sitzt, und in die Seite "gräbt" . Oder du verwirfst das jetzige Design ganz, und machst nen Querschnitt von ner Baustelle, samt Fahrzeugen und Gebäuden mit Keller, und baust dort Menü und Content ein (nur so'n Vorschlag).

So, hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen.

sc.


----------



## dline (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi, vielen Dank für deine Kritik.

Inwiefern lässt sich denn eine Sandige Hintergrundfläche mit CSS realisieren? Oder muss ich dazu ein Jpg als Hintergrundbild legen?

Mit dem Bagger, das könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber dafür müsste ich dann im contentbeireich ein Hintergrundbild anzeigen lassen. hmm mal sehen wie sich das realisieren lässt, graphisch meine ich. Bin nicht wirklich der 200%tige Designer 

Vielen Dank. Ich werfe die rechte Seite raus, obwohl ich mir dort vorstellen könnte, dass Kontaktformular dauerhaft einzublenden

grüße Dline


----------



## schleckerbeck (24. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

für das Hintergrundbild brauchst du halt ne JPG Datei, die sich dafür eignet (such mal nach Kachelbar o.ä.), und bindest sie per CSS (background:url(hinten.jpg) ein.

Für den Bagger brauchst du doch kein Hintergrundbild. Bagger freistellen, als GIF oder PNG (Dateigröße beachten!) abspeichern, in einen DIV Container Klopfen, und schon kannst du ihn pixelgenau auf der ganzen Seite platzieren.

sc.


----------



## dline (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi, jo ist klar, aber um die Idee umzusetzen, dass der Bagger an der Seite baggert brauch ich noch ein bild... versuche das gerade mit dem PS umzusetzen... :suspekt:

grüße dline


----------



## dline (24. Oktober 2007)

hi, habe mir gedanken über die Ideen von schleckerbeck gemacht und ein design entworfen. wie gesagt, ich bin programmierer, aber in erster linie marketing mensch....

mir fehlt in der mitte zwischen dem logo und dem bagger etwas. naja es fehlt einiges....

welche Ideen habt ihr?


----------



## schleckerbeck (25. Oktober 2007)

Da fand ich das alte Design besser. Auf jedenfall den mittleren Bereich heller machen, sonst kann man die Schrift nicht richtig lesen.

Das mit dem Bagger hab ich eigentlich ein bisschen anders gemeint. Stell ein Foto von nem Bagger frei (hab da sogar eins über google gefunden, dass schon freigestellt ist http://www.stuhlpfarrer.at/cms/upload/bilder/bagger_4.jpg, aber Achtung wg. Lizenzrecht), ich hab dann noch mit PS bisschen gespielt, damit das ganze etwas Comic mäßiger wird (könnte man mit ein bisschen mehr Aufwand sicher besser machen), und dann bindest du das als PNG oder GIF in deine Website ein (damit das ganze nicht ein Kasten, sondern transparent ist).
Und dann könntest du die Schaufel so platzieren, dass er in die Seite baggert.

Hier noch zwei Bsp.

sc.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Oktober 2007)

Dieses Braun.....das erinnert ein bisschen....an meinen letzten Stuhlgang.....Das bitte ändern.

Und die Baggeridee ist auch nicht sehr schön umgesetzt (ich weiß du kannst das besser).


----------



## dline (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi, danke für die Ideen, ich versuche es nochmal  grüße dline


----------



## RoteKatze (2. November 2007)

Also was ich schreibe bezieht sich auf die Grundidee, die gepostet wurde. 
Was mir spontan auffällt: 

- Die blauen und roten Linien sind sehr dünn und man sieht nicht sofort die Verbindung zum Logo. Dazu kommt das die blauen Linien glaube ich nicht das selbe blau haben wie das Logo, kann das sein? Sieht etwas dunkler aus. 

- Die Kontaktdaten stehen hinter dem Logo, leider in keinerlei Ratser, und sie tauchen dann nochmal (in der Grundidee) rechts auf.

- Die Bilder oben beim Logo find ich von der Idee her ganz okay aber so würde ich sie da nicht stehen lassen. Was mich am meisten daran stört ist, dass das größte Bild, ganz rechts, durchgestrichen wird von der blauen Linie und das es durch den Sandhaufen mit dem Hintergrund verschwimmt. Das hat einen sehr unschönen Effekt!
Ich würde einfach ein kleines Bild wählen, dass ganz oben rechts in der Ecke aufhört bei der blauen Linie. Dadurch würde darunter, wo jetzt der Sandhaufen ist, ein weißes Feld entstehen welches die ganze Szene etwas auflockert. 
 -> Das Bild wo man die Baggerschaufel sieht (also ganz links) ist nicht "eingerahmt" am linken Rand im gegensatz zu allen andern Bildern. 
 -> Farblich würd ich die Bilder etwas intensiever gestalten.

- Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich gut aus, irgendwie geht es aber sicher: 
Das Kontaktkästchen endet meiner Meinung nacht nicht auf einer Linie mit dem großen Schriftblock-Kasten in der mitte. Das wirkt etwas Rasterlos. Der eindruck wird dadurch verstärkt, dass darüber das mitlere gerahmte Bild (in der Logozeile) den Tahmen auchnicht im Ratser zu irgendeinem Kasten hat. An der stelle wirkt das Layout etwas konzeptlos. 

- Die Hintergründe finde ich zu trist. Wie schon gesagt wurde vielleicht ein Sandmuster oder etwas, damit es nicht so eintönig wirkt.


----------

